# baby cottontail



## duckncover (Aug 25, 2011)

My friend called me 3 days ago and told me she ran over a rabbit nest with her lawnmower mother rabbit in all. I have one baby bunny who I'm feeding kitten milk replacer around every 4 hours or so. His eyes are open, his ears are open, and he can run around if put down. Just today he is starting to nibble on greens. I need a lot of help from this form if at all possible. I want to know what I should be feeding him, how often, what food is unsafe for him, is there anything I need to do to help him thrive that I'm not already doing, and anything else useful. He is in a bird cage with a blanket and aspen wood shavings as bedding. He has a stuffed toy of similar color to cuddle with and a little half of a butter tube to sleep in. He's not afraid of people at all and will run right up to your face if you make chattering sounds. He's content sitting right near your heart or your neck. He is just starting to really take to the milk replacer but I need to know if I need to add anything else to it to make it better for him. Also I have not noticed much poo or pee. I've tried massaging his belly but he didn't go. Maybe it's just so small I don't notice it?


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 25, 2011)

duckncover said:
			
		

> My friend called me 3 days ago and told me she ran over a rabbit nest with her lawnmower mother rabbit in all. I have one baby bunny who I'm feeding kitten milk replacer around every 4 hours or so. His eyes are open, his ears are open, and he can run around if put down. Just today he is starting to nibble on greens. I need a lot of help from this form if at all possible. I want to know what I should be feeding him, how often, what food is unsafe for him, is there anything I need to do to help him thrive that I'm not already doing, and anything else useful. He is in a bird cage with a blanket and aspen wood shavings as bedding. He has a stuffed toy of similar color to cuddle with and a little half of a butter tube to sleep in. He's not afraid of people at all and will run right up to your face if you make chattering sounds. He's content sitting right near your heart or your neck. He is just starting to really take to the milk replacer but I need to know if I need to add anything else to it to make it better for him. Also I have not noticed much poo or pee. I've tried massaging his belly but he didn't go. Maybe it's just so small I don't notice it?
> 
> http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/uploads/21337_bunny.jpg


You have a hard road to travel trying to save wild rabbits.  They don't do well in captivity in most cases.  Here's something I found that may help with caring for this little one.  

Hope this helps.  Good Luck with him. 

http://www.rabbit.org/care/orphan.html


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 25, 2011)

I have found that 7 out of 10 wild bunny babies will do fine for a while...then unexplainable die.  Please don't feel bad if you lose it....as Ms.R said above, it's a tough row to hoe.


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Aug 25, 2011)

You may consider calling a wildlife rehab center near you to see if they are able to take him. They have much more experience there and many more resources to do what is best. 

Cottontails require very specialized care as most wild animals do and wildlife centers know how to provide that care for them. I know from experience that it is best to just let the professionals handle these things.

Not to mention that it is illegal for you to have a wild animal in your possession.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 25, 2011)

TheSheepGirl said:
			
		

> You may consider calling a wildlife rehab center near you to see if they are able to take him. They have much more experience there and many more resources to do what is best.
> 
> Cottontails require very specialized care as most wild animals do and wildlife centers know how to provide that care for them. I know from experience that it is best to just let the professionals handle these things.
> 
> Not to mention that it is illegal for you to have a wild animal in your possession.


Great advise about the professionals.  But I'm not aware of the law stating you can't have a wild animal in your possession.  I know like tigers, lions, bobcats, but rabbits?  Please just tell me what subject to google.  Don't want to start anything political here.  Thanks.


----------



## hoodat (Aug 26, 2011)

Most states have laws on the books against the keeping of wild animals. The law in most states is against caging them. If they are running free and stay of their own free will it's OK.


----------



## 77Herford (Aug 27, 2011)

I don't think they will fine them for a rabbit.


----------

